# Unable to import .txt files into REW.



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi 

Thomas has just sent me over from the TIB Cult. 

I've tried with and without commas and with and without spaces but I can't import my .txt test tones files into REW any more.:blush: 

My files worked last week with the REW version from the BFD website.

But when it stopped accepting my files I deleted that version and downloaded the latest version from the Shack's downloads section.

Still no joy. :scratch:

I get no curve inthe grap area after taking the C-weighting option.

I have Java 1.5.0.60 or J2SE RE 5.0 update 6 (if you prefer) and XP home. 

I'd be most grateful for some expert advice. My shiny new 1124P should be arriving in tomorrow's post. 

Thanks
Chrisbee


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack Chrisbee!

You can download the old version from the Downloads Page or the REW site and install it to go back to how you were if you want a quick fix.

JohnM is out of pocket but maybe he will check in later and can help you figure it out for the new version.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie

I'll try the older version again. 

Regards
Chrisbee


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Very unlikely to be a version problem, more likely a format problem with the text file. Email me a copy and I'll see if I can spot anything.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Thankyou John

Here are two (abbreviated) examples of what I've tried.

When I added a space after the comma I was able to see my response curve in the graph area. Both lists extend down to 12Hz but follow exactly the same format.

This has never worked.

100 91
98 92
96 92
94 93
92 93
90 93
88 93
86 92
84 92
82 91
80 90
78 90
76 89
74 88
72 88
70 88
etc.

This did work once:

100, 91
98, 92
96, 92
94, 93
92, 93
90, 93
88, 93
86, 92
84, 92
82, 91
80, 90
78, 90
76, 89
74, 88
72, 88
70, 88
68, 88
66, 88
64, 87
62, 87
60, 87
etc.

This never worked and the program pointed out the lack of a space after the comma:

90,88
88,87
86,87
84,88
etc.

Regards
Chisbee


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Easy fix then: the frequencies need to be listed in increasing order, from lowest to highest. The next release will warn about this, the current one just ignores the data.

Also leave one blank line at the start, or the first value gets missed (that is fixed for the next release).

Regards,

John


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Thankyou John

I have always preferred to run my subwoofer test tones from high to low to avoid overloading a sub with inaudibly-dangerous VLF tones. Starting from (say) 100-120Hz means that too high a level will just hurt the ears. So one is never tempted to start with the level set too high.

Starting low from (say) 10Hz a novice might be very tempted to keep raising the level. Just to be able to hear something is happening even when the needle is bent round the stop on his SPL meter on the 90dB range. So that's why my list of tones have always run from high to low. 

I'm most grateful for your insight. Just a shame my BFD wasn't in the post as expected today or I could already be using your splendid software.

Thanks again

Regards

Chrisbee


----------



## felipecerrillovindel (10 mo ago)

I also have problems importing APO .txt files to REQ


----------

